# Deer gun '15 waaay up - Mike Tonkovich podcast



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

On the 1st day (Mon.) alone over 4,000 more deer were harvested than in the 2014 opener. Hear what ODNR's Mike Tonkovich has to say about this Fall's herd. Listen to his interview > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/mike-tonkovich-podcast-14169308/


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> On the 1st day (Mon.) alone over 4,000 more deer were harvested than in the 2014 opener. Hear what ODNR's Mike Tonkovich has to say about this Fall's herd. Listen to his interview > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/mike-tonkovich-podcast-14169308/


TONK will be back on our show, Live this Thursday (12/10) from 7-8pm ET. He'll breakdown Deer gun week and offer a preview of what's to come. Stream it from our website. It will take me at least a week to get it podcasted.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> TONK will be back on our show, Live this Thursday (12/10) from 7-8pm ET. He'll breakdown Deer gun week and offer a preview of what's to come. Stream it from our website. It will take me at least a week to get it podcasted.


Mike was on our show last night for a Live interview encompassing deer gun week. I will hopefully be able to podcast it this weekend and get it up here for y'all to hear, at your leisure.


----------

